# Hay mites or allergic reaction?



## SharonC (Jan 7, 2011)

Just a quick question.

I brought some Tima nature select hay for my gerbils off zoo plus. However I have broken out in an itchy rash on my hands that feel like loads of insect bites! 

Could this hay have mites? Anyone had the same issue? I will treat my gerbils just in case.

Also if the hay has mites, can I treat it or do I have do dump it? 

I do have incredibly sensitive skin, so perhaps I am just allergic!!


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

It could have mites yes, but I wouldn't think they should affect your hands. As you say it could be an allergy, or there could be nettles amongst the hay which might explain your hands.

I always pop any hay I give to my small furries into the freezer overnight as a a bit of a mite prevention.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I was told by a vet once that hay mite is not actually in the hay but is inside the guinea pig and comes out when the animal is stressed or ill so I think it's probably more an allergic reaction that you are having to the hay rather than mites being in the hay. Not sure if gerbils can get hay mite or not as I've never kept gerbils but I've had guinea pigs with it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would think you've had an allergy to the hay it's quite common but as said pop it in the freezer to kill any bugs off and keep a close eye your pets


----------

